# [] Advanced Aircraft Analysis ... 2.5 []



## جاسر (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 





​ 




​ 
برنامج تصميم الطائرات والذي يعتمد على طرق الدكتور روسكام http://www.darcorp.com​ 
اللي اشتغل بدون هذا البرنامج راح يعرف قيمته الكبيرة جداً ​ 
هذا إصدار قديم للأسف



​ 
رابط التحميل ( البرنامج + الكراك ) = 20 ميقا بايب ​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?7ji4l0mnidm​ 
تم تعديل الرابط بتاريخ 19 رجب 1428 هـ
تحياتي العاطرة



​


----------



## م المصري (3 نوفمبر 2006)

اللسان عاجز عن الشكر 
شكرا يا اخي


----------



## جاسر (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

الحمدلله 

جزاك الله خير أخي aboayoy 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## jscnd_000 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي جاسر بارك الله فيكم ، و أتمنى أن تمدنا بما هو جديد ، و مفيد في مجال صناعة الطائرات و تصميمها.


----------



## جاسر (5 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً أخي jscnd وبارك الله فيك 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## abu_qais11 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز لم يعمل الراب عندي
أرجو تفقده أو تزيدي برابط آخر


----------



## جاسر (8 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

إن شــاءالله سأرفعه مرة أخرى ...

ولا يهمك


----------



## جاسر (8 نوفمبر 2006)

تفضل

http://z21.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=6240

سينتهي الرابط بعد 30 يوم إذا لم يتم تحميله 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## م المصري (8 نوفمبر 2006)

صديقي جاسر هل من الممكن ان تحصل لنا علي أحدث اصدار لهذا البرنامج 
و لو عندك برامج اخري من هذا النوع القيم فلا تبخل بها علينا 
و شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## جاسر (9 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

بحثت في السابق عن أحدث من هذا الإصدار ولم أفلح للأسف وبين كل فترة وفترة أبحث
إن شاءالله إذا وجدته سآتي به فوراً ....

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## م المصري (10 نوفمبر 2006)

لماذا هذا البرنامج لا يقوم بعمل تحديث تلقائي شأن كل البرامج


----------



## abu_qais11 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا أخ جاسر
أنا عندي أحدث نسخة 3.1 ولكنها ديمو(نسخة تجريبية) فيها كل مميزات البرنامج ولكن لا يمكن أن تحفظ عملك فيها


----------



## MIT (2 ديسمبر 2006)

Thank you very much brother Jasser


----------



## احمد انور علي (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## جاسر (10 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

جزاكم الله خير اخواني

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (24 فبراير 2007)

بتمني من اخي العزيز جاسر وضع البرنامج او رفعه علي اي موقع مره ثانيه


----------



## جاسر (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

تـم تغيير الرابط إن شاءالله

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 مارس 2007)

كتر خيرك اخي العزيز جاسر وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جاسر (14 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ..

وجزاك الله خير أخي الفاضل

تحاياي


----------



## Tripoli (4 أغسطس 2007)

جارى التنزيل 
بارك الله فيك اخى جاسر و جازاك الله كل خير.... اى و الله


----------



## Tripoli (4 أغسطس 2007)

ياريت يا اخى توضحلى طريقة استعمال الكراك....فتحته لكن ما عرفت كيف نستخدمه
شكرا


----------



## جاسر (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

1. قم بتنصيب البرنامجحتى تنتهي.
2. شغل البرنامج ستظهر لك شاشة فيها:
server code & computer number
ويطالبك بـ unlock key و user key
3. شغل برنامج مولد السيريال قم بنسخ الرقمين 
server code and computer number
4. الصق الرقمين في لرنامج مولد السيريال راح يعطيك
الرقمين user key and unlock key
5. انسخهما في النافذه التي ظهرت لك.

6؟ مبارك عليك البرنامج


----------



## Tripoli (4 أغسطس 2007)

اى و الله بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز
مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## جاسر (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

وفيك بارك الله أخي الكريم ... 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## ba-mss (5 أغسطس 2007)

اخى جاسر :
لك جزيل الشكر ولاكن أرغب في الحصول على برنامج لتعلم الطيران ويكون استخدامه سهل


----------



## جاسر (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي ba-mss راجع فهرس القسم آخر إضافة ستحد فيه رابط
برنامج flight simulator 2004 full أربع أقراص ....

البرنامج فيه شروح بالفيديو إذا لديك حب الطيران فسوف
تستمتع جداً جداً جداً إن شاءالله 

بالتوفيق أخي


----------



## محمود محمد صالح (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا على البرنامج


----------



## جاسر (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

العفو أخي محمود محمد .. بالتوفيق إن شاءالله


----------



## medo46 (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جاسر (22 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## yacoub1000 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور اخى الكريم على الملف الجميل
اعانك الله و وفقك وبلغك ماتريد


----------



## malki (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا البرنامج


----------



## جاسر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

yacoub شكراً لك أخي على هذا الرد الطيب المبارك فتح الله عليك 

malki العفو أخي الفاضل 

دمتم بخير وعافية


----------



## dreams1804 (8 مارس 2010)

*
السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*


----------



## Ahmed Ab (9 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا​


----------



## yacoub1000 (10 مارس 2010)

اللسان عاجز عن الشكر 
شكرا يا اخي


----------



## morro123 (3 فبراير 2018)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا ريت يتم تجديد الروابط يا هندسة
و بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم كل خير


----------



## محمد19775 (13 فبراير 2018)

*الف شكر على البرنامج*

بارك الله بكم 
الرجاء إعادة رفع الروابط ، جزاكم الله كل خير .




morro123 قال:


> يا ريت يتم تجديد الروابط يا هندسة
> و بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم كل خير


----------



## محمد19775 (13 فبراير 2018)

*الف الف شكر على البرنامج*

بارك الله بكم ، جزاك الله كل خير 
الرجاء إعادة رفع الروابط ، جزاكم الله كل خير ...



جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

